

AppVita - Collection of great webapps - Maro
http://www.appvita.com

======
gaiusparx
Site is similar to <http://greatwebapps.com/> which is up for sale.

------
rwolf
Why is the link to the actual site buried at the bottom of some article? I
Ctrl+Click'd two of the screenshots expecting to have the sites open in new
tabs, but instead... nothing. I then Ctrl+Click'd the titles, and I got tabs
to... this site telling me why I should visit the site I already wanted to
visit?

------
rlivsey
Not sure what the point of the ratings system is, there's not an app on there
that I could find which rated lower than 4/5.

